# VFD outside of enclosure



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Is this possible, or shall I say capable if being done legitimately? I'm using a GS2 drive from automation direct and didn't see any option in accessories. I've seen it done with Powerflex drives, they had a mounting plate adapter that made it possible.


It depends on the basic enclosure package of the VFD. Some are all "open chassis" style, which means the wiring terminals are exposed, so those cannot be used without an enclosure. In some cases, there is an accessory that is just a little steel "conduit box" that attaches to the drive to enclose just the wiring terminals, that is OK as NEMA type 1 (assuming they got it UL listed that way). This is likely what you would have seen on a PowerFlex 4/40/400 drive. But other than that if it does not say UL/NEMA type 1 at least, then you have to put it in a box of your own. That does not mean that people don't do it wrong, I see that all the time with home machinists and it's dangerous, illegal and risky. But so far, that has not stopped DIYers from doing anything.

A quick check of the GS2 specs says it is IP20, the IEC version of "open chassis". So sorry, you will have to enclose it.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

JRaef said:


> It depends on the basic enclosure package of the VFD. Some are all "open chassis" style, which means the wiring terminals are exposed, so those cannot be used without an enclosure. In some cases, there is an accessory that is just a little steel "conduit box" that attaches to the drive to enclose just the wiring terminals, that is OK as NEMA type 1 (assuming they got it UL listed that way). This is likely what you would have seen on a PowerFlex 4/40/400 drive. But other than that if it does not say UL/NEMA type 1 at least, then you have to put it in a box of your own. That does not mean that people don't do it wrong, I see that all the time with home machinists and it's dangerous, illegal and risky. But so far, that has not stopped DIYers from doing anything.
> 
> A quick check of the GS2 specs says it is IP20, the IEC version of "open chassis". So sorry, you will have to enclose it.


Ok J, that's what I was expecting to hear. Especially considering it has top and bottom terminals. I must have checked the specs of a GS1 and ordered the wrong size (only 6" deep, this drives like 8") and was looking for a way out without having to reorder.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Are the fans running ok with the new drive?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

8V71 said:


> Are the fans running ok with the new drive?


Haven't installed yet, just received drive and awaiting wrong size enclosure. I'll head to SH and see if they have something within specs. Definitely let you guys know how it turns out!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks :thumbsup:

I'd be hacking it up to see them damn fans spin. :laughing:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah no doubt, I think I'm gonna do some riggin to make sure I'm good to go.


----------

